# Best Way To Get A Black Background Without Painting ?



## dmackey (Jan 26, 2010)

wondering how i can get a black background, was thinking of doing the tint thing but not sure i would do it right and would probably have those bubbles , like you see in peoples car windows lol , i painted the background for another tank i have but was thinking if i decide to change the background color later i wont be able to if its painted like my other tank. do i have any other options ?


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

i use those black backgrounds you get at the lfs and attach them with canola oil, i think it looks really good. throwing a bunch of coats of latex paint on works pretty well and removes easily if you change your mind down the road.


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

I like the latex paint, I've had some luck with the LFS backgrounds but eventually they seem to get bubbles.


----------



## dmackey (Jan 26, 2010)

cool , sounds like latex paint is the way to go then. now before a go painting it today, black would make the color stand out more long as i use like a white sand or gravel ? or will the dark background dim the color ?


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

the dark background makes the colors pop... black is the only way to go IMO


----------



## dmackey (Jan 26, 2010)

JoeDizzleMPLS said:


> the dark background makes the colors pop... black is the only way to go IMO


iight cool, black it is then


----------



## theblackduck8907 (Dec 11, 2008)

i went with 2.5% limo tint. as long as you take your time and use a stiff squeegee you should be fine.


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

Ill be doing latex paint on my 75g also. Sean recommended I use Kryon Fusion spray paint


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

krylon fusion is fish safe and works great for painting pvc or other things that go into the tank, but latex paint is the better choice for a background if you want to easily remove it in the future


----------



## Bawb2u (May 27, 2004)

JoeDizzleMPLS said:


> krylon fusion is fish safe and works great for painting pvc or other things that go into the tank, but *latex paint is the better choice for a background if you want to easily remove it in the future*


+1 If you heat up white vinegar, spray that on the paint or let it soak in paper towels laid on the paint for a minute or two, it comes off in sheets with a razor blade. I've cleaned the entire back of a 180 in under 10 minutes.


----------



## dmackey (Jan 26, 2010)

Bawb2u said:


> krylon fusion is fish safe and works great for painting pvc or other things that go into the tank, but *latex paint is the better choice for a background if you want to easily remove it in the future*


+1 If you heat up white vinegar, spray that on the paint or let it soak in paper towels laid on the paint for a minute or two, it comes off in sheets with a razor blade. I've cleaned the entire back of a 180 in under 10 minutes.
[/quote]

iight cool , thats gona save me some bucks down the road.....


----------



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)

I use a rubberized fabric that I took from laser lab, it is used to block out ambien light from entering laser setup. can be cut easily and can block out light really good. easy on, easy off
60" (W) x 3 yds. (L) x 0.005" (T) (1.5 m x 2.7 m x 0.12 mm) is about $45
I got mine for free of course


----------



## dmackey (Jan 26, 2010)

jp80911 said:


> the dark background makes the colors pop... black is the only way to go IMO


just did my 1st coat yea , the black is SICK !! will post pics later after the 2nd coat is on and dry


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

Well I bought Krylon Fusion hopefully it turns out ok... I dont mind if its permanent I guess


----------



## Piranhasrmyhobby (Feb 25, 2010)

I went to Hobby Lobby and got a black piece of cloth and taped it on really neatly. It costed like less than 5 bucks.
Hope it helps,
Rick

and you can change clors if something else goes in the tank. It ain't permanent.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

Johnny_Zanni said:


> Well I bought Krylon Fusion hopefully it turns out ok... I dont mind if its permanent I guess


A razor blade can get silicone off glass, spray paint isn't a problem.


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

dmackey I hope you don't mind... I did mine also. Ill post a pic here later


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)




----------



## dmackey (Jan 26, 2010)

Johnny_Zanni said:


>


nice , looking good there johnny-z . tha black is tha tihs, don't know how long i will keep this color but im satisfied with it for now fo sho. what size tank is that man


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

sean-820 said:


> Well I bought Krylon Fusion hopefully it turns out ok... I dont mind if its permanent I guess


A razor blade can get silicone off glass, spray paint isn't a problem.
[/quote]

it's not permanent, but it's a pain in the ass to remove... latex paint just peels right off, takes only a few minutes


----------



## Puddjuice (Mar 11, 2004)

AHHH guys no... LOL, go to Wal Mart and get the black foam sponge brushes and black craft paint. Trust me I have done every tank this way. You lay the tank on it's side, add 1 coat let it dry, add another and let it dry. Place a light inside to see where the shallow spots are and it's done in 3 coats. Less than 20 minutes with a fan. Easy as hell to remove... add water and wipe it off. Funny thing is though, water that plashes and drips doesn't ruin it. Your way looks just as good as the way I do it so IMO a job well done is a job well done. My way only costs me 3 dollars though lol.


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

its a 75g


----------



## dmackey (Jan 26, 2010)

Puddjuice said:


> AHHH guys no... LOL, go to Wal Mart and get the black foam sponge brushes and black craft paint. Trust me I have done every tank this way. You lay the tank on it's side, add 1 coat let it dry, add another and let it dry. Place a light inside to see where the shallow spots are and it's done in 3 coats. Less than 20 minutes with a fan. Easy as hell to remove... add water and wipe it off. Funny thing is though, water that plashes and drips doesn't ruin it. Your way looks just as good as the way I do it so IMO a job well done is a job well done. My way only costs me 3 dollars though lol.


cool , only problem is when i have 2000lbs of water in a tank its kinda hard to lay the tank on it's side without pulling a muscle lol. yea i guess it's several ways on doing this, the latex worked great for me tho2 coats 10buck, i cant really complain .....


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

get some pics up dude


----------



## dmackey (Jan 26, 2010)

Johnny_Zanni said:


> get some pics up dude


yea i will post em later today, or as soon as i can find my cable to connect my phone to the pc.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

Puddjuice said:


> AHHH guys no... LOL, go to Wal Mart and get the black foam sponge brushes and black craft paint. Trust me I have done every tank this way.
> You lay the tank on it's side, add 1 coat let it dry, add another and let it dry. Place a light inside to see where the shallow spots are and it's done in 3 coats.
> Less than 20 minutes with a fan. Easy as hell to remove... add water and wipe it off. Funny thing is though, water that plashes and drips doesn't ruin it.
> Your way looks just as good as the way I do it so IMO a job well done is a job well done. My way only costs me 3 dollars though lol.


 Ive done a tank before like this, but spray paint or latex work much better as they are like plastic when they dry and are water resistant where as 
craft paint starts to get mushy in water and scratches pretty easily. May of just been the brand i used, but a latex or spray paint work much better imo.


----------



## Puddjuice (Mar 11, 2004)

sean-820 said:


> AHHH guys no... LOL, go to Wal Mart and get the black foam sponge brushes and black craft paint. Trust me I have done every tank this way.
> You lay the tank on it's side, add 1 coat let it dry, add another and let it dry. Place a light inside to see where the shallow spots are and it's done in 3 coats.
> Less than 20 minutes with a fan. Easy as hell to remove... add water and wipe it off. Funny thing is though, water that plashes and drips doesn't ruin it.
> Your way looks just as good as the way I do it so IMO a job well done is a job well done. My way only costs me 3 dollars though lol.


 Ive done a tank before like this, but spray paint or latex work much better as they are like plastic when they dry and are water resistant where as 
craft paint starts to get mushy in water and scratches pretty easily. May of just been the brand i used, but a latex or spray paint work much better imo.
[/quote]

What ever works. I really like the method I use. It's quick and easy and only cost me 3 dollars to paint my 75 gallon. I have never had a problem with paint scratching or with it coming off. Nice work either way!


----------



## dmackey (Jan 26, 2010)

Puddjuice said:


> AHHH guys no... LOL, go to Wal Mart and get the black foam sponge brushes and black craft paint. Trust me I have done every tank this way.
> You lay the tank on it's side, add 1 coat let it dry, add another and let it dry. Place a light inside to see where the shallow spots are and it's done in 3 coats.
> Less than 20 minutes with a fan. Easy as hell to remove... add water and wipe it off. Funny thing is though, water that plashes and drips doesn't ruin it.
> Your way looks just as good as the way I do it so IMO a job well done is a job well done. My way only costs me 3 dollars though lol.


 Ive done a tank before like this, but spray paint or latex work much better as they are like plastic when they dry and are water resistant where as 
craft paint starts to get mushy in water and scratches pretty easily. May of just been the brand i used, but a latex or spray paint work much better imo.
[/quote]

What ever works. I really like the method I use. It's quick and easy and only cost me 3 dollars to paint my 75 gallon. I have never had a problem with paint scratching or with it coming off. Nice work either way!
[/quote]

yea true that..


----------



## whatsthedeal (Feb 3, 2006)

just paint some cardboard black


----------



## dmackey (Jan 26, 2010)

cardboard on my showcase tank?? in my main room ?? lmao na ....if ima use paint i may as well paint tha glass right ? i used black latex was cheap looks goods and i heard it peels right off with warm white vingar.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

dmackey said:


> cardboard on my showcase tank?? in my main room ?? lmao na ....if ima use paint i may as well paint tha glass right ? i used black latex was cheap looks goods and i heard it peels right off with warm white vingar.


You do know you can buy those plastic backgrounds in solid black or blue right? Thats probably the next best thing to painting it black.


----------



## CuzIsaidSo (Oct 13, 2009)

does it matter if the latex paint is semi-gloss or flat


----------



## dmackey (Jan 26, 2010)

i used semi gloss looks great bru


----------

